# Biggest color pet peeves



## TexasBlaze

Calling bay roans blue roans. I HATE it. I know blue roans as a color are worth more and thats what more people want but it doesn't mean you can magically call your bay a black because of it!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I hate that too!! Or TRUE blue roan for sale! And it's a grey -.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot

Don't forget brown roans bring called blue roans. 

People who think their horse is dun even though neither parent is. Or those who think their palomino is a cremello. Calling white horses albino. The use of the terms tovero and overo. Calling a horse completely the wrong color. Thinking every horse with a dorsal is dun. The BLM mustang adoption site being wrong on so many colors and big registries not recognizing every color. 

I'm sure there's more that I can't think of right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

MangoRoX87 said:


> Or TRUE blue roan for sale! And it's a grey -.-
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, yes, YES! This is the flat out most irritating thing in the world to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

I'm no color expert but there are a few things that get to me. Like calling my gold cream champagne a grey. Pictures are one thing, it can be hard to tell. But in person? And they want to argue with me! 

People that think paint is the color of their spotted horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

What bugs me most is the color registries, and how some people act like those are breed registries. I remember someone who posted on here a while back asking how her friend's red dun horse could possibly be a buckskin (as the friend was insisting it was). Turned out it was registered with the Buckskin registry, and was therefore a "buckskin." I'd say no... the horse is a red dun who is registered with the Buckskin Registry; when someone asks you "What color is your horse?" or "What breed is your horse?", "Buckskin" is not the correct answer.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Heard this conversation yesterday at the riding place I am Team Manager, and ride at:
"Chestnuts are really fast, because they always have long legs"
"Oh?"
"An the buckskin filly we have is so slow because she isnt chestnut!!!" - That filly has also been called taffy. She is in fact Silver Dapple Brown :wink:.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

A breeder I used to be friends with one ARGUED with me that the colt i was buying, out of her mare (not bred by her) IS a dun, because his dam sire is Pally.... :blank: He is VERY clearly a brown....

My mum and I often laugh at this :lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse

Oh I hate the roan thing too. I have a friend who has a bay roan and insists she's a blue roan. Same with the greys being called roans. I mean COME ON.

Or, using dun and buckskin as interchangeable, or cremello and albino interchangable.


----------



## Chiilaa

Tricolour

Overo

Tovero

"My poneh is a Kool Kolor"


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Ha ha you lot should avoid England. We don't have all your fancy pants colours, we have:

Bays (dark and light)
Greys
Blacks
Coloureds (including piebald and skewbalds)
Chestnuts

The odd Strawberry Roan and Palamino, and the very occasional dun.

Oh yes, and occasionally something appears with spots on, when it is vaguely referred to as the Appalloosa-type-spotty one. :wink:


----------



## SorrelHorse

Oh lordy, I don't even use all the fancy colors. To me, a bay is a bay. A sorrel is a sorrel. A palomino is a palomino.

Not a bay with the X expression and Y gene and recessive F;SHF;KASFHASLF genes. :lol:


----------



## Kayella

When someone says their horse is dun because it has a seasonal "dorsal stripe." Your horse is brown, sorry lady.


----------



## Chiilaa

Ugh I have more lol.

Skewbald/piebald.

Brown naysayers. Yes people, the colour exists. Science is scary, amirite?


----------



## verona1016

Chiilaa said:


> Ugh I have more lol.
> 
> Skewbald/piebald.
> 
> Brown naysayers. Yes people, the colour exists. Science is scary, amirite?


I wish they had called brown something else. I think people would accept it much easier if they had said they identified the gene for "seal bay" instead. "Brown" is confusing for both horsey and non-horsey people who aren't all that familiar with color genetics.


----------



## Bridgertrot

Let's just call it marron, it'll be like grulla, but brown in Spanish. ****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muumi

This is my 4 year old mare. Can some one tell me whether she is blue roan, grulla or maybe rabicano?


----------



## Chiilaa

muumi - she is grey.


----------



## muumi

Chiilaa said:


> muumi - she is grey.


I know. I was making a joke: biggest colour pet peeve.


----------



## Chiilaa

muumi said:


> I know. I was making a joke: biggest colour pet peeve.


lol. Humour doesn't translate well on the internets ****. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CCBella

Hate the roans that are greys but I do have a bay roan that's turning grey lol. 
Also hate brown horses being called black.


----------



## muumi

Chiilaa said:


> lol. Humour doesn't translate well on the internets ****. :lol::lol::lol:


Ha ha! Yes I thought of putting smileys, but then thought it would be funnier without them.


----------



## Faceman

I don't care for the term "near leopard". It is a leopard or it isn't...


----------



## StarfireSparrow

It may seem minor, but it annoys me when my chestnut mare is called a sorrel. Sure, the difference is a little blurry sometimes, but the dark mane and tail are a dead give away.


----------



## Nightside

Eh, in the western world, chestnut and sorrel are the same thing. Although I've known a few people who thought chestnut was a dead give away to snooty. I don't like the color either way so it made no difference to me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank

Gotta say the dun/bucskin thing drives me mad

But (even though I know not everyone is an expert) it infuriates me when they call my silver dapple bay pony a 'palomino' -.-'' it just drives me mad.


----------



## blue eyed pony

My horse is brown. It irritates me when people tell me I'm wrong!! [he has a quite visibly lighter muzzle, he is NOT bay]

He's only like 1/2 shade lighter in his armpits/flanks/underbelly but he is lighter. Mostly only visible in the winter... and if you clip him [late, once he's gotten fluffy - clip him early and he doesn't change] he goes almost black on top and almost buckskin on his belly, whereas a true bay is more typically going to be one uniform colour and shade when you clip it. He is also, considering his breeding [anglo arab, so obvious pinto patterning is extremely rare in the cross because it's rare in both breeds - though yes, the genes do exist in both breeds, the expression is normally more minimal], a reasonably loud sabino, but because his belly splash is right underneath him and small, you can't see it, so people think he's just blingy. I think he might have something else as well as the sabino, maybe, because he has 3 half-cannons and a belly splash [actually about 3 of them, and they're "patchy" splashes] but only a star/stripe/snip on his face and not an especially good one either!

My mother is stuck in the dark ages with colours. If it has a white pattern it's pinto - she doesn't differentiate. She understands the dangers of OLWS and that it can hide in apparently solid horses, so if she was ever to breed she would test the mare for it, but she couldn't pick it just looking at a horse unless it was absolutely blatant. Considering I am anal about colours and getting the description right, it's a nightmare! hahaha

The grey/roan thing is irritating.. I blame the Thoroughbred industry for that! Too many grey TB's are labelled as "roan". There are very very few true roans in the Thoroughbred breed and those very few all trace to the one unusually-marked stallion.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Chestnut = sorrel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minstrel

I hate when people call liver chestnuts brown. *headdesk*


----------



## Kayella

When people say their horse is white. If your horse was truly white, it'd have been dead within hours of birth. It's either cremello or perlino, not white.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Kayella said:


> When people say their horse is white. If your horse was truly white, it'd have been dead within hours of birth. It's either cremello or perlino, not white.


Not true. Fully expressed dominant white and maximum sabino BOTH present a "true white" phenotype. Neither is known to be lethal though there is speculation that some forms of dominant white are embryonic lethal in their homozygous form [bearing in mind it is theorized that there are MANY different DW genes]. This speculation is based off the fact that there are not many DW horses that go on to consistently produce DW offspring.


----------



## Clava

Calling a haflinger a palomino.

No such colour as sorrel in the UK really, it is a chestnut.

People worrying about whether their horse is a bay or not, I don't get this debate, if it is a bay colour with black points and mane and tail and it looks bay then it just gets called a bay .:lol:


----------



## nikelodeon79

Nightside said:


> Eh, in the western world, chestnut and sorrel are the same thing. Although I've known a few people who thought chestnut was a dead give away to snooty. I don't like the color either way so it made no difference to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes this is what I've always been told, lol. Most people call them sorrel if it's a western horse and chestnut if it's an english horse.

So what is the difference?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

nikelodeon79 said:


> So what is the difference?


There isn't one. A chestnut horse is e/e. A sorrel horse is e/e. Same thing genetically. They can have any combination of Agouti or Silver genetics, because Agouti and Silver both don't act on a red-based coat.


----------



## TexasBlaze

I had a lady who argued with me once over whether bays always have black legs because her bay had SOCKS on his legs therefore he didnt have black legs. 

She also argued with me that a chestnut with a rather dark mane and tail was bay because of it though he obviously didnt have black legs, or any other black markings. 

Also she doesnt know the difference yet argues over overos and tobianos but she breeds PLENTY of paints.


Scary enough this lady breeds 5 or 6 foals a year (none of the parents show or anything. She just likes breeding) And now she is in charge of the 4-H horse teams.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Bay versus brown. "But it has black points, it can't be brown!" No matter how many times I see it it still bugs me after I was kindly enlightened. I don't understand WHY it's so hard to accept that your "bay" is actually "brown". -_-


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol TA I get the opposite. My boy is brown and I will be the first to parade it to the world... but tell people he's brown?

"NOOO HE'S BAY if he was brown he'd be darker than that!!!"

...you can never win against the uneducated...


----------



## Kayella

Omg, calling a horse a tricolor paint because theyre bay or buckskin with Pinto markings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalineDear

I've been told that sorrels are more reddish than chestnuts.

They all look the same to me.


----------



## StarfireSparrow

Sorrel is red. Chestnut is more a copper color. Also, a sorrel has either a flaxen mane and tail or the same shade of red as their body. If a horse has a dark mane and tail, it is a chestnut.


----------



## NdAppy

Chestnut and sorrel are two different names for a genetically red (ee) horse... At this point there are no known _genetic_ differences between the two shades. For all intents and purposes they are the same.


----------



## Haileyyy

I dislike the term tri-color. Our BAY paint isn't a tricolor, she is a bay paint. My neighbors buckskin paint isn't a tricolor, he is a buckskin paint.

Calling my horse sorrel kind of bugs me, I like the term chestnut a lot more. It just sounds better to me. I actually asked my vet to change it on my guy's coggins from sorrel to chestnut 

And, people who don't know much about horse colors saying something about them. I do not claim in any way to be an expert but when I tell someone I like their bay and they say "thanks, but she is a sorrel" it kind of makes me laugh. Or when people classify a horse as roan because of one white hair or a dun because of the faintest of dorsal stripes. My chestnut has a very faint stripe in the summer, is he a dun? Nope, though that would be cool.


----------



## StarfireSparrow

The genetics are the same, but the expression of them genetic is different.


----------



## EliRose

People refusing to work with chestnuts (or sorrels, lol!) because they are always "crazy" T.T The nuttiest horse I've ever met was a psycho gray!


----------



## verona1016

The craziest horse I ever rode was brown (though I didn't know he wasn't bay at the time). If I swore off riding all brown or bay horses after that, I wouldn't get to ride very many horses


----------



## minstrel

I've met way more nutso greys than chestnuts - although I've met a few . And an odd terminally psychotic bay, but those are few and far between  *baylove*

And speaking of tricoloureds, did you know they used to be called 'odd-coloured' in the UK? I was taught that growing up, but it's fallen out of fashion now, sadly - I love it just as a term, makes me smile. Yes, your horse is VERY odd-coloured. 

And possibly stupid question, but do you ever get truly tricoloured horses? Not just bay/dun/buckskin with white e.g. basically a skewbald with a black mane/tail?


----------



## Kayella

One instance of a true tri-colored horse would be a chimera with pinto markings. Two different sets of DNA making the horse brown and black, for example. Then with the pinto markings it'd be tri-colored.


----------



## StarfireSparrow

Total honesty, my biggest color pet peeve is anyone who thinks that color is more important than structure and temperament or who simply can't see past color. There was this palomino at a barn I boarded at for a while. Very nice true gold, but had some of the worst conformation I have ever seen and was mean to boot. Other boarders would be all "oh wow! he's so pretty!" When asked about him, my trainer replied "well, he's yellow."


----------



## crimsonsky

i'm pretty sure i saw it mentioned but i never fail to be frustrated by those that call a brown horse black especially if it has the lighter muzzle and flanks/elbows. what are you thinking? i KNOW my "black" horse isn't black as he does get lighter in the flank but he otherwise appears black. i still won't try to pawn him off as something other than what he is.


----------



## PunksTank

crimsonsky said:


> i'm pretty sure i saw it mentioned but i never fail to be frustrated by those that call a brown horse black especially if it has the lighter muzzle and flanks/elbows. what are you thinking? i KNOW my "black" horse isn't black as he does get lighter in the flank but he otherwise appears black. i still won't try to pawn him off as something other than what he is.


You sure you don't have a smoky black or a sun-bleached black? I thought my mare was really dark brown, but turns out she's just sun bleached black


----------



## phantomhorse13

Chiilaa said:


> Skewbald/piebald.


Why the issue with those (and this is a sincere question)? I know they aren't very descriptive from a genetic level, but they were pretty straightforward in terms of phenotype description. If someone had told me to go catch the piebald in the pasture, I could probably come back with the right one.. whereas if someone told me to go catch their "blue roan," who knows what I might return with.. :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa

phantomhorse13 said:


> Why the issue with those (and this is a sincere question)? I know they aren't very descriptive from a genetic level, but they were pretty straightforward in terms of phenotype description. If someone had told me to go catch the piebald in the pasture, I could probably come back with the right one.. whereas if someone told me to go catch their "blue roan," who knows what I might return with.. :lol:


Because they are generic terms for patterns and colours that we now understand much better. Aside from the obvious that we should adapt with the times and increase our vocabulary to match an increase in knowledge, there is also other reasons. The first and foremost is that these terms can cover a gene that is lethal when homozygous - frame. Something that causes a lingering, painful death to a foal that inherits it (only ever through breeder ineptness, there is a test folks) should never be shoved into a blanket category with six other, separate genes.


----------



## nikelodeon79

MysterySparrow said:


> Sorrel is red. Chestnut is more a copper color. Also, a sorrel has either a flaxen mane and tail or the same shade of red as their body. If a horse has a dark mane and tail, it is a chestnut.


Well... My QH is copper in the summer and red in the winter. 

His papers say sorrel, though, and he has a light mane ands tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

MysterySparrow said:


> Sorrel is red. Chestnut is more a copper color. Also, a sorrel has either a flaxen mane and tail or the same shade of red as their body. If a horse has a dark mane and tail, it is a chestnut.


Another pet peeve. Genetically they are the same, all shade arguments aside.


----------



## Saranda

My main and only colour pet peeve - when people disregard both bay and brown horses, calling them plain and boring. To be honest, I used to think that these colours are too common, too, but that was only until I got my own sexy brown.


----------



## StarfireSparrow

ThirteenAcres said:


> Another pet peeve. Genetically they are the same, all shade arguments aside.


Granted, but the breed she is registered with, along with several other registries, makes a distinction. I think it is fair that I want her to be called what is on her papers. Shade arguments are identifiers as often as not. There is no genetic difference between blood bay, mahogany bay, copper bay and standard bay, but they are still used as identifiers.


----------



## Clava

MysterySparrow said:


> Granted, but the breed she is registered with, along with several other registries, makes a distinction. I think it is fair that I want her to be called what is on her papers. Shade arguments are identifiers as often as not. There is no genetic difference between blood bay, mahogany bay, copper bay and standard bay, but they are still used as identifiers.


 
Well there is liver chestnut, bright chestnut, dark chestnut, flaxen chestnut, plain chestnut :lol: Isn't sorrel just one of those by another name rather than a different colour?


----------



## StarfireSparrow

"There is evidence that sorrel genetically distinct from chestnut

As long ago as 1916 McCann indicated that sorrel is genetically distinct from chestnut in Belgian Draft Horses. This is not usually considered much these days, but the two may well be distinct in some or all breeds where the two shades occur together. It would be interesting to have more data on this.

McCann reported that sorrel is recessive to chestnut. Matings among sorrel horses gave sorrel foals only, indicating homozygosity. In the case of dominance some heterozygous horse would be expected among the parents, leading to some foals being chestnut.

Mating chestnut horses together did give segregation, with both types of foal being produced. This suggested that there are two chestnut alleles at least, with chestnut being the dominant one. It may be the case that the sorrel allele is ea, but it could be another allele of the extension locus altogether, taking the total up to four known alleles for this locus. "

sorrel, chestnut and flaxen


----------



## Chiilaa

MysterySparrow said:


> "There is evidence that sorrel genetically distinct from chestnut
> 
> As long ago as 1916 McCann indicated that sorrel is genetically distinct from chestnut in Belgian Draft Horses. This is not usually considered much these days, but the two may well be distinct in some or all breeds where the two shades occur together. It would be interesting to have more data on this.
> 
> McCann reported that sorrel is recessive to chestnut. Matings among sorrel horses gave sorrel foals only, indicating homozygosity. In the case of dominance some heterozygous horse would be expected among the parents, leading to some foals being chestnut.
> 
> Mating chestnut horses together did give segregation, with both types of foal being produced. This suggested that there are two chestnut alleles at least, with chestnut being the dominant one. It may be the case that the sorrel allele is ea, but it could be another allele of the extension locus altogether, taking the total up to four known alleles for this locus. "
> 
> sorrel, chestnut and flaxen


That article is very old. There are not three red alleles, there are two. That was all supposition proposed by one guy based on one breed. We already know that shade of colour is inheritable, and darker shades of chestnut run in families, as do lighter shades. There is more to it than that though, which we haven't discovered yet.

Here is some more information about red factor - current information based on science rather than one guy's story.

Red Factor - Horse Coat Color


----------



## Chiilaa

MysterySparrow said:


> Granted, but the breed she is registered with, along with several other registries, makes a distinction. I think it is fair that I want her to be called what is on her papers. Shade arguments are identifiers as often as not. There is no genetic difference between blood bay, mahogany bay, copper bay and standard bay, but they are still used as identifiers.


What distinction is that? Because the definition of "sorrel" compared to "chestnut" varies from breed to breed, and from location to location.


----------



## crimsonsky

PunksTank said:


> You sure you don't have a smoky black or a sun-bleached black? I thought my mare was really dark brown, but turns out she's just sun bleached black


good question! i can't say for sure, but he is registered as "dark bay or brown" (frustration abounds there but whatever). the only place that lightens up on his coat is his flank where it gets a creamy sheen (not sure how to better explain that) unlike a lot of other mostly black horses i know that have the brown muzzle, etc. his parents are registered as sire - dark bay or brown; dam - bay. the sire's dam was registered black if that makes any kind of difference. *shrug* either way, i'm okay with saying he's brown but i do NOT enjoy him being called a bay. hahahahaha


----------



## StarfireSparrow

I concede to the argument as I have no evidence to the contrary. I still don't like my horse being called sorrel. Her papers say chestnut. The question was about pet peeves, well, that is mine.


----------



## NdAppy

And using the registries as the be all and end all of color knowledge is one of mine...


----------



## StarfireSparrow

And making a mental note not to stick my nose into color conversations anymore.


----------



## Allegro

I can't stand it when grey horses are called white. It just bugs me so much. I'm like it's really not white it's grey white horses have pink skin. Or when they think that just because a horse has a certain color that that decides their gender. Like "black stallion" and their horse is a gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

On that black stallion note, I had a girl tell me she bought a brand new mare. "Oh, what breed is it?" "She is a lovely black stallion, just got her papers yesterday." "OH RLY"

I call Rosie white. I had a herd of 3 grey mares, it's easier to say "the white one" than the "white haired fleabitten grey".


I have seen like 3 horses on craigslist being called 'palomino' when they are obviously bays. Like, thats no where close. At all.

"medicine hat" because their horse has a colored head, or having a "chest sheild" or whatever. ITS A SPOT. JUST A SPOT. NOTHING ELSE.

When you are describing the shape of your horses facial markings and some little twerp corrects you..
"Well, she has a pistol on her forehead and a heart on her muzzle, it's really neat!"
"uhh, it's called a star and a snip. Everyone knows that..."
"....."


----------



## verona1016

I admit to calling my (cremello) horse white pretty often, especially around non-horsey people. If I have the time and the person seems even vaguely interested, I'll explain more thoroughly, but usually people aren't looking for a genetics lesson


----------



## kassierae

My biggest peeve is people that are ADAMANT that a horse is a certain color even though it's clearly and very obviously not. Drives me insane. We have four black silver minis, all expressing different shades, one has LP which skews his color, and yet my grandmother is adamant that one is chocolate dapple, two are silver dapple and the other is who knows what. It's all the same freakin color! It is so exasperating. *headdesk*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Muumi, that's my biggest peave too. You wouldn't believe how many people call a gray a "blue roan" even after they have faded to the point that none of their points are even remotely black anymore.

Everything else I can kind of tolerate, especially from people who don't know any better and call all bay and sorrel horses "brown" and grays are "white" and browns are included with either the "brown"s or the "black"s. They also tend to call grullos "gray" and buckskins and palominos are both "yellow". LOL.


----------



## Ponies

I once had a lady try to convince me that her isabella palomino was a perlino.. 
When it stood next to my palomino, it was really obvious..


----------



## PunksTank

Smrobs- you reminded me of something- i just hate when people called my beautiful gold champagne belgian "blonde" he's not a blonde -.-'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

MysterySparrow said:


> And making a mental note not to stick my nose into color conversations anymore.


No one was telling you that you shouldn't join a conversation on colour at all. Just that if you do, be prepared for differing opinions. The colour genetics world, while having been around for centuries in speculation, is really a new field in science. I remember growing up I was always told that colour dominance was easy - bay was most dominant, black was the middle, chestnut was the least. As I got older, I did more research, and learned what I know today. All I do is just stay current, and occasionally I speculate on the genes we haven't isolated yet lol. 

And for what it's worth, your mare will always be called chestnut by me, so you can rest easy in that case. It's those with sorrel registered horses that will find themselves constantly trying to correct me, and those who I will be constantly harping at about there being no difference.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I always call Playboy sorrel, but sometimes when non horse people are around, I call him "the brown one" or "the red one".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma

My blue roan mare, not a spec of brown or red on her will have lighten up during winter, her chest turns white, she gets white under her belly and mane. I have had so many folks say she is a grey.........


----------



## Nikkibella

When people call greys "white" or "albino" . Also , when people are trying to sell their horse and its posted at "black" when the horse is clearly a bay , black poins and all . UGH !!!!


----------



## Sherian

a friend of a friend had a chestnut horse, her mother was constantly saying "they didn't want an orange horse but had bought him anyways", horse did okay but not great in the shows as he was a little green. After one show where they were champion she said, "you know he is more of a bronze colour not orange". After that the joke was was he bronze or orange that day.


----------



## StarfireSparrow

Chiilaa said:


> No one was telling you that you shouldn't join a conversation on colour at all. Just that if you do, be prepared for differing opinions. The colour genetics world, while having been around for centuries in speculation, is really a new field in science. I remember growing up I was always told that colour dominance was easy - bay was most dominant, black was the middle, chestnut was the least. As I got older, I did more research, and learned what I know today. All I do is just stay current, and occasionally I speculate on the genes we haven't isolated yet lol.
> 
> And for what it's worth, your mare will always be called chestnut by me, so you can rest easy in that case. It's those with sorrel registered horses that will find themselves constantly trying to correct me, and those who I will be constantly harping at about there being no difference.


That's fair. I see a difference in the color, but since it is hard to define color in absolutes, the terms get fuzzy. 

I had a horse I considered sorrel. Under his mane, where he never got sun bleached, he was so red there was almost a burgundy tone to it. Under Zanna's mane, it looks like a shiny copper penny. I would like to know what, if any, genetic reason there could be for such a drastic difference in color within what is supposed to be the same genes. As far as my, admittedly limited, understanding of genetics goes, there has to be some kind of modifier at work.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ThirteenAcres said:


> Bay versus brown. "But it has black points, it can't be brown!" No matter how many times I see it it still bugs me after I was kindly enlightened. I don't understand WHY it's so hard to accept that your "bay" is actually "brown". -_-


THIS! My best friend insists that her arab gelding is some magical color changing bay. He's brown, sweetheart. He changes color with the seasons, has lighter shades in all the right places, has hints of a mealy muzzle under his black "points" (which completely blend with his coat at different times of the year). Heck, I've never seen that horse the same shade twice. He's clearly a brown, but she just can't accept that because his magical papers call him a bay.


----------



## Clava

DraftyAiresMum said:


> THIS! My best friend insists that her arab gelding is some magical color changing bay. He's brown, sweetheart. He changes color with the seasons, has lighter shades in all the right places, has hints of a mealy muzzle under his black "points" (which completely blend with his coat at different times of the year). Heck, I've never seen that horse the same shade twice. He's clearly a brown, but she just can't accept that because his magical papers call him a bay.


 
I find this funny as brown is far more interesting than a magical bay:lol: I think bays are regarded as the most boring colour there is (certainly in the UK), I'm sure many browns are called bays here but no-one blinks an eye at it - genetically wrong but it's a descriptive colour and generally people know roughly the type of colour you're talking about if you say get the bay in the field.


----------



## whiskeynoo

I am absolutely terrible at identifying the correct colours and patterns, in fact i'm pretty sure i'd get lynched should any of you guys hear me try to describe horse colours **** i don't have many horsey friends (actually i don't have many friends) so i've grown accustomed to using the simple ways to describe horse colours. Whisks is ginger, Amber is the brown one (she's actually bay) and merrys the wee manky white one.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

So far really the only pet peeve I've gotten is a grulla horse being called dun... Oh and also using gender to determine colour.. My horse is grulla, I don't care if grullo is supposed to be what she's called, grulla and grullo are the same thing


----------



## tempest

A Bay Paint being called Tri-colored.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Clava said:


> I find this funny as brown is far more interesting than a magical bay:lol: I think bays are regarded as the most boring colour there is (certainly in the UK), I'm sure many browns are called bays here but no-one blinks an eye at it - genetically wrong but it's a descriptive colour and generally people know roughly the type of colour you're talking about if you say get the bay in the field.


This color confusion thing is the exact reason I'm glad that if anyone asks me which horse is mine, I can say with a smile "See the ginormous one with the horrible disproportionately large head that's colored rather like a holstein on crack? That's my baby."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

Nokotaheaven said:


> Oh and also using gender to determine colour.. My horse is grulla, I don't care if grullo is supposed to be what she's called, grulla and grullo are the same thing


You see that a lot with that particular color because the term comes from Spanish, which assigns a gender to all nouns and the adjectives that describe them, which may or may not be linked to the actual sex of the animal in question. For example, "the horse" is "el caballo"- a male noun, even if you're talking about a female horse, or a group of mixed gender horses. So if you had a black dun mare, you could call her "el caballo grullo" (the black dun horse) or "la yegua grulla" (the black dun mare). Grulla and grullo can both be used to describe the same horse in Spanish because you can use nouns of different "gender" to describe the same horse. 

We don't have that in English, so it doesn't make quite as much sense. It definitely doesn't make sense for other colors like cremello, perlino, etc. since those didn't come from Spanish.


----------



## Chiilaa

Nokotaheaven said:


> So far really the only pet peeve I've gotten is a grulla horse being called dun...


Grulla IS dun though. It is the dun gene acting on a black base coat.


----------



## smrobs

Chiilaa said:


> Grulla IS dun though. It is the dun gene acting on a black base coat.


That's exactly right. It makes me wonder, why is grullo a more acceptable term to describe a black dun than say "claybank" to describe a red dun:think:.

Makes you wonder sometimes LOL.


----------



## Chiilaa

I agree smrobs lol. I think we should call everything exactly what it is. Sure, it's a mouthful, but at least we can tell what is going on lol.


----------



## smrobs

But, then folks won't have those super speshul color names like Flaxen Chocolate Mocha Caramel Machiato Whathaveyou. LOL.


----------



## Chiilaa

smrobs said:


> But, then folks won't have those super speshul color names like Flaxen Chocolate Mocha Caramel Machiato Whathaveyou. LOL.












So... This guy was part of the splash research, and in the paper, they haev isolated his gene too apparently, and called it macchiato... He is from two very definitely bay parents, despite his dilute look. They both have normal white markings. The mutation is both a pattern and a dilution... 

So. What were we saying?


----------



## nikelodeon79

This thread (and other color threads) is making me want to put up pics of my "boring" colored horses and make sure I'm using the proper terms. Anyone interested in color threads on what are most likely a bunch of chestnut/sorrel horses (with a bay and a b&w paint thrown in)? One is supposedly rabicano (gosh I hope I spelled that right, lol).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

When I was a young pup, I was always told that english riders called their red horses chestnuts, and western riders called them sorrels. 
I have since formed my own opinion on the matter, whether wrong or right, it makes sense to me. The chestnut (I'm talking about the nut) is a dark, deep, reddish brown. The flower of the common sorrel plant is a light, coppery pink. I put together a little comparison picture of my idea of a chestnut (left) and my idea of a sorrel (right)


----------



## Captain Evil

My personal worst color peeve is with myself for being influenced by color... but I am, to some degree. I love a dark brown horse, either solid, or with just a small white sock or two. My worst peeve with someone else was when my beautiful bay Arab, Djinn, was born, and someone said, "Oh, too bad! You got a boring old sh*t brown horse!" Hmph!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I hate it when people tell me dunalino isn't a color. 

Fine. I have a magical yellow zebra hybrid foundation QH in my back yard. LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Captain Evil - I am the same way. Give me a heard of every horse color, I'm stretching for the Apps. And I've only ever had QHs.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I hate it when people refer to their paints as being tri-coloured.


----------



## New_image

Black horse, must be a stallion.


----------



## Clava

Tessa7707 said:


> When I was a young pup, I was always told that english riders called their red horses chestnuts, and western riders called them sorrels.
> I have since formed my own opinion on the matter, whether wrong or right, it makes sense to me. The chestnut (I'm talking about the nut) is a dark, deep, reddish brown. The flower of the common sorrel plant is a light, coppery pink. I put together a little comparison picture of my idea of a chestnut (left) and my idea of a sorrel (right)


 
But they look really red to me...Google Image Result for http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0wTHrhBFvvs/UGEAButzrjI/AAAAAAAAA3Y/lGWODzZ8zD4/s1600/1204_sorrel1.jpg or is that the wrong sort of sorrel?


----------



## Tessa7707

Clava said:


> But they look really red to me...Google Image Result for http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0wTHrhBFvvs/UGEAButzrjI/AAAAAAAAA3Y/lGWODzZ8zD4/s1600/1204_sorrel1.jpg or is that the wrong sort of sorrel?


Couldn't get your link to work.


----------



## Clava

Tessa7707 said:


> Couldn't get your link to work.


this ?


----------



## Nokotaheaven

verona1016 said:


> You see that a lot with that particular color because the term comes from Spanish, which assigns a gender to all nouns and the adjectives that describe them, which may or may not be linked to the actual sex of the animal in question. For example, "the horse" is "el caballo"- a male noun, even if you're talking about a female horse, or a group of mixed gender horses. So if you had a black dun mare, you could call her "el caballo grullo" (the black dun horse) or "la yegua grulla" (the black dun mare). Grulla and grullo can both be used to describe the same horse in Spanish because you can use nouns of different "gender" to describe the same horse.
> 
> We don't have that in English, so it doesn't make quite as much sense. It definitely doesn't make sense for other colors like cremello, perlino, etc. since those didn't come from Spanish.


haha i agree


----------



## Tessa7707

Clava said:


> this ?


Oh, yeah, no. That's Jamaican Sorrel. Also known as Roselle, also known as Habiscus. Look at Common Sorrel.


----------



## Reno Bay

My biggest?

Albino. Pretty much. I met someone who claimed to see an albino horse.
Me: "Horses can't be albino."
Idiot: "But it was albino. It had blue eyes."
Me: *walks away and shoots self in the head*

And this is just _personal opinion_. To me, the only true "white" horse is a maximally loud DW and even then I'm iffy. There are too many variables for there to be any 100% pure white all the time color throwing, that we know of. It especially bugs me when people call loud pintos white...no, he's maximum frame/sabino/splash/whathaveyou. I can, very grudgingly, accept people calling their completely greyed out horse white though.

Thoroughbred roan. I had a very good rant somewhere about that, but I don't care to search for it. In a nutshell, it's restricted to a single family and not widespread enough in the breed for it to be an honest-to-god color for the Thoroughbred. Also people saying Thoroughbreds can't be pinto. Sure it _may_ have been introduced by cross-breeding, but at this point they're pure and very much real...or else all those purebred pinto TBs in my state are just my imagination.

ONE of my huge things, which has subsided, was my BO calling my bay/brown (whatever, I'm just calling him agouti until I get that test) a dun. He's a Thoroughbred...they can't be dun *headdesk*


----------



## smrobs

Chiilaa said:


> So... This guy was part of the splash research, and in the paper, they haev isolated his gene too apparently, and called it macchiato... He is from two very definitely bay parents, despite his dilute look. They both have normal white markings. The mutation is both a pattern and a dilution...
> 
> So. What were we saying?


LOL, I was just pulling stuff out of my a**:lol:. Had no idea that was actually something color related. He's certainly a beauty.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

Chiilaa said:


> So... This guy was part of the splash research, and in the paper, they haev isolated his gene too apparently, and called it macchiato... He is from two very definitely bay parents, despite his dilute look. They both have normal white markings. The mutation is both a pattern and a dilution...
> 
> So. What were we saying?


I personally see a light bay in him, but w/e

Anyway, I agree with so many of the posts on here XD
My mom is a horse lover, but completely breed and color illiterate, to her anything in the bay & chestnut/sorrel range is called brown or reddish brown, anything darker than that is dark brown or black. Any gray is a white.... Lol, and she just calls a horse a horse, no breeds. :lol: only color she calls different is her favorite Palomino, and oh of course she's a expert on them!

I agree with the one someone mentioned earlier, the Halflinger being called palomino *head desk*

Only other thing as far as arguments that have come to me is a local dealer who drags me to his barn all the time, even though I never trust him to buy anything, once told me he had a little appy pony on a test ride in the woods that it'd be right back, I perked up think oh boy and appy......
It came trotting down the hill to the barn... He was very obviously a loud sabino, no doubt in mind, everything came up from the belly and jagged speckles and everything. Ugh. I didn't tell him because she was already sold to the girl test riding her, so I didn't want to burst her ' I own an Appaloosa' bubble.

I feel like people who want to commercially breed or deal in horses, should have to get a class on horse genetics to acquire their license.
IMO


----------



## haviris

I don't know that I really have one, well maybe one, it sort of annoys me a bit when someone calls a horse a grullo/buckskin, or says the horse was buckskin, but now it's a grullo (yes I've actually seen this). Ok, it can't be both!!! It has to be one or the other, genes are what they are and they aren't going to change!!

Although I do remember when I was younger I had a very light palomino, especially in the winter and people would call her white. Don't know if it would still bother me now or not.

I don't have a problem w/ someone calling my grulla a dun (she IS a dun!), it hasn't even bothered me when she's been called roan or buckskin (I typically don't even correct people when they say it) or an issue w/ the sorrel/chestnut things. Growing up red horses were sorrel, but later started refering to darker ones as chestnut and lighter ones as sorrel, from what I've seen everyone has their own definition of what is sorrel and what is chestnut, at the end of the day they are genetically the same color!! I called three of my red horses sorrel, and the fourth was more sorrel in the winter, but chestnut in the summer (but had a slightly lighter mane, so that doesn't weigh into my definition). 

I actually do have one I just thought of, the way these days everyone wants to complicate things. For me! A star is a star, a blaze is a blaze, a sock is a sock, etc. yes I realize there are other genes responsible for these things, but unless you're breeding the horse, why can't it be what it is? And that goes for pintos as well, to me it's still just a tobiano even if it has a snip (or whatever)!


----------



## verona1016

haviris said:


> I actually do have one I just thought of, the way these days everyone wants to complicate things. For me! A star is a star, a blaze is a blaze, a sock is a sock, etc. yes I realize there are other genes responsible for these things, but unless you're breeding the horse, why can't it be what it is? And that goes for pintos as well, to me it's still just a tobiano even if it has a snip (or whatever)!


I find the genetics behind the markings fascinating, even though my only horse is a gelding, so I certainly won't be breeding any time soon ;-) I'm a lot stricter on being as "correct" as I can be on the color forum than I am in real life- I don't tell my trainer that her "bay" horses are actually brown or call my horse a cremello sabino (or whatever pattern he might be... I can't make out his white markings well enough to guess with any accuracy...) There's a time and a place for everything, and this is the place to explore the complexity of color genetics


----------



## Bridgertrot

haviris said:


> I actually do have one I just thought of, the way these days everyone wants to complicate things. For me! A star is a star, a blaze is a blaze, a sock is a sock, etc. yes I realize there are other genes responsible for these things, but unless you're breeding the horse, why can't it be what it is? And that goes for pintos as well, to me it's still just a tobiano even if it has a snip (or whatever)!


Colors aren't becoming more complicated...we're just advancing as a society and with newer technology, learning new things about them. Once you learn it, it's not too hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris

I didn't say colors are becoming more complicated, they've always been what they are, we just know more now. There are, however, still lots we don't know, and alot is still just theory.

What I said was people complicate it. True there may be something causing that blaze, but at the end of the day it's still a blaze! I expect many just want to know what color to call their horse when someone asks. Truely the only way to know what genes are lurking in there is to test, although we here can give an educated guess, that's all it is (some are more open and shut then others). It can be fun I guess at times to guess at what all is there on a horse, but I don't think that is always what is being asked. (when it is, of course, that's a whole other story).

Of course if someone is talking about breeding, and especially if they are interesting in producing a certain color, the more they know about their horse's color genes the better (although in this case for sure I think they should test!! At the same time, however, it does sometimes help them know what to test for, some don't seem to understand that there is no need to test their bay for black, when one parent was a sorrel (obviously Ee)). 

If you asked me what color my horse is I'd say she's a grulla, I wouldn't say she's a minimal splash white grulla homozygous for dun and carries a cream gene.


----------



## verona1016

haviris said:


> If you asked me what color my horse is I'd say she's a grulla, I wouldn't say she's a minimal splash white grulla homozygous for dun and carries a cream gene.


Oh, so you have a smoky grulla  (Sorry couldn't help myself)


----------



## trailhorserider

My biggest color pet peeve.......that folks don't seem to think my colt is a gray because he's 2 1/2 and isn't grayed out already.

People I've told early on that he was gray, will look at him now and say "so he's not gray after all, huh?" 

Honest, I swear, he's a gray. Really! I can't tell you why he's graying out so slow, but he is. And considering his momma is a gray and he had a 50/50 chance at inheriting it, I don't see why it's so hard to accept he's a gray. But I can tell from people's reactions they don't believe me. They are kind of like "sure, whatever you say (chuckle)." But I know I'll have the last laugh on the subject. :lol:

By the way, color experts, what would you say his base color is? Brown or bay? The photo of him saddled is the most recent. He's gotten fairly dark over the past 6 months. The photo were he looks more bay and very wooly was last winter.


----------



## Chiilaa

trailhorserider said:


> By the way, color experts, what would you say his base color is? Brown or bay? The photo of him saddled is the most recent. He's gotten fairly dark over the past 6 months. The photo were he looks more bay and very wooly was last winter.


Do you have a newborn photo of him? (Ok, that was a stupid question, I know you do somewhere  )


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

PAINTS BEING CALLED PINTOS!!! And seal browns being called bays!


----------



## verona1016

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> PAINTS BEING CALLED PINTOS!!! And seal browns being called bays!


Paints generally are pintos, though (except for the solid ones of course). It's more correct to call a horse with pinto patterns a pinto when you don't know its breeding than it is to call it a Paint. Only horses that are registered with the APHA are Paint horses, and you really can't look at a horse and know it's registration status.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

verona1016 said:


> Paints generally are pintos, though (except for the solid ones of course). It's more correct to call a horse with pinto patterns a pinto when you don't know its breeding than it is to call it a Paint. Only horses that are registered with the APHA are Paint horses, and you really can't look at a horse and know it's registration status.


YES YOU CAN. because you have to have a certain amount of white on a horse to be qualified as a paint. My old horse Gent was called a PINTO ALL THE FREAKING TIME and i am tired of it. he was, is, and always will be a tobiano paint.


----------



## Nightside

A horse that is APHA, a paint, is a breed. People that don't know the breed could mistake one for any other breed or cross that comes in a spotted pattern. Pinto is a registery/name for spotted horses. So, it would be more correct to refer to him as the pinto in a field, rather than the spotted saddle horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

he is a paint. his mother was a paint tb, his father was a solid tb, his fathers parents were both pinto tb, and his mothers parents were one side tb one side solid. he is a paint tb... not a pinto...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

and as you can see, this is a huge pet peeve of mine. pinto's have a different pattern than both types of paints. good night.... *sigh*


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

this is not a thread to debate ones pet peeve of color, it is to state them, so i would like to be left alone about it.


----------



## Nightside

"What is the difference between a Paint and a Pinto? A Paint is a specific breed of horse, bred for the conformation and musculature similar to a Quarter Horse, and also bred for unique coloring. Paint horses aren't always colored, some turn out solid but may still carry the genes needed to have colored offspring. Pinto, on the other hand, is ANY breed of horse exhibiting the colorations below."

They list Tobiano, Overo, and Tovero on the site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203

My biggest color pet peeve is when people advertise their horse as "Flashy Paint Mare. For sale. Her Color will get you noticed!" And it turns out to be a solid paint with like a sock and a star.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Nightside said:


> "What is the difference between a Paint and a Pinto? A Paint is a specific breed of horse, bred for the conformation and musculature similar to a Quarter Horse, and also bred for unique coloring. Paint horses aren't always colored, some turn out solid but may still carry the genes needed to have colored offspring. Pinto, on the other hand, is ANY breed of horse exhibiting the colorations below."
> 
> They list Tobiano, Overo, and Tovero on the site.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ok, point taken. but it still bothers me. and nobody can change that. i can call a paint and pinto on sight. and it annoys me to hear someone call that same horse a pinto.


----------



## NdAppy

Unless your horse is carrying APHA papers, then no it isn't a Paint. He _*IS*_ a pinto though and there is nothing wrong with that...


----------



## trailhorserider

Chiilaa said:


> Do you have a newborn photo of him? (Ok, that was a stupid question, I know you do somewhere  )


Ha ha, do I have baby photos!? What a silly question. I almost included one, but then I thought I would be flooding the thread of pictures of my pretty horsie. :lol: But since you asked, most definitely I have baby photos. :mrgreen:

For a few months I thought he might be liver chestnut, because his mane and tail were not black at first. But then later they turned black. Actually, he was very "red" when he was little. He hasn't been this red in a long time!


----------



## NdAppy

He's bay under the grey.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I hate plaids with stripes.


----------



## trailhorserider

Paints are pintos that have stock horse breeding. And I don't mind calling a horse a Paint that obviously has stock horse breeding even if it doesn't have papers. But not all pintos are Paints. Paint is a breed. Pinto just describes the color and means a spotted horse that isn't an appaloosa.

For instance, I used to have a Paint without papers. But I don't think anyone could look at him and tell me he wasn't a Paint. He very obviously had stock horse breeding even though I didn't have the papers to prove it.

So that's how I look at it. Pinto is a generic term for a spotted non-appaloosa. Paint is a breed with pinto coloration and stock horse genetics (and technically registered with the American Paint Horse Association, although I don't get my nickers in a bunch if it looks like a stock horse and they call it a Paint). The same way I don't get upset if the owner calls their horse an Arabian, and it looks like a purebred Arabian although it may not have come with papers.


----------



## trailhorserider

NdAppy said:


> He's bay under the grey.


Cool.  What makes him not a brown? Lack of mealy marks? Or the fact that he was so red when he was born?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Mention color & the talons come out! Way back when ( & definetely before computers) there were fewer designations. It's an interesting field & looks like more testing/research is being done. And we haven't even mentined the brindle yet, that I can see! That machiato label is interesting...I admire those of you that are following the research & getting all the new terms right. I hope you have tolerance for those that came into the horse world in a simpler time. If we aren't breeding or showing,we may just want to enjoy the horse no matter what colo rit is. " A good horse is never a bad color".


----------



## Clava

Cacowgirl said:


> Mention color & the talons come out! Way back when ( & definetely before computers) there were fewer designations. It's an interesting field & looks like more testing/research is being done. And we haven't even mentined the brindle yet, that I can see! That machiato label is interesting...I admire those of you that are following the research & getting all the new terms right. I hope you have tolerance for those that came into the horse world in a simpler time. If we aren't breeding or showing,we may just want to enjoy the horse no matter what colo rit is. " A good horse is never a bad color".


This is very true, if you re taught a bay has a brown body and black mane, legs and tail then being told it may be brown can be hard to take (especially in the UK on my local forum:lol. But generally in the UK there seems to be far less interest in colours...:-|


----------



## NdAppy

trailhorserider said:


> Cool.  What makes him not a brown? Lack of mealy marks? Or the fact that he was so red when he was born?


Pretty much. Foals that are grey are usually (not always, but most of the time) born the adult version of their base color.


----------



## trailhorserider

Cacowgirl said:


> " A good horse is never a bad color".


So true! I learned that the hard way. When my Paint was getting old and crippled and no longer ridable I bought another Paint. I loved color and wanted something pretty. Well, she ended up being the worst horse ever and I sold her ASAP. (She was even registered......what a waste). Then I went out and bought a "boring" chestnut. He also happened to be a BLM Mustang. He is the best horse I have ever owned. Which also brings to mind the old saying "you can't ride the papers." 

Funny how beautiful chestnut looks to me now!


----------



## trailhorserider

NdAppy said:


> Pretty much. Foals that are grey are usually (not always, but most of the time) born the adult version of their base color.


Thank you for taking a look at him for me. Can you tell I'm a proud momma? :wink:


----------



## verona1016

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> and as you can see, this is a huge pet peeve of mine. pinto's have a different pattern than both types of paints. good night.... *sigh*


*headdesk* Is it too late to change what my biggest color pet peeve is?


----------



## NdAppy

lol no that can be evolving Verona lol

No problem trailhorse!


----------



## Reno Bay

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> and as you can see, this is a huge pet peeve of mine. pinto's have a different pattern than both types of paints. good night.... *sigh*


Paint is a *breed* made up of both solid and *pinto* colored horses.

Pinto is any of white-marked colors including tobiano, frame (overo), splash (overo), sabino (overo), or any combination thereof.

So not all pintos are Paints, but *all* white-marked Paints *are* pintos.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Adding to the paint v. pinto thing. My gelding is a paint/percheron cross. His sire was an APHA PAINT stallion. That, however, does not make him a paint. He is a pinto, regardless of how loud his coloring is, because paint is a breed, not a specific color pattern, and he cannot be registered as a paint (APHA). Check the dictionary. Regardless of whether you approve or not, the definitions are quite clear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smokum

bugs me with palominos too.. what breed is he.. palomino... umm? LOL whats that.. looks like a QH to me..
Paint breeds confuse me with pinto paints. I was told when I was young a Pinto is tri colored a paint only have two colors. but there is a registry and different patterned. so confusing i give up. i just love the paints they're pretty!

Even my appaloosa gets the jab. He is not black and white but i argue with people. He is blue roan.. Agruement stops when the DNA comes out  lol <-- i cheat haha


----------



## FrostedLilly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He is a pinto, regardless of how loud his coloring is, because paint is a breed, not a specific color pattern, and he cannot be registered as a paint (APHA).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, from what I understood when I was looking at registering was that APHA has to have at least one Paint parent while the other can be only be either registered quarter horse or thoroughbred. Pinto, for lack of a better phrase, is colour, with at least one registered parent, no distinction as to which registry they're from (at least Canadian Pinto Association). If this was already said above, I apologize. There are a lot of posts here and I might have missed it. :-?

My pet peeve is quite common among non-horse people and that is calling a grey horse white. Or how about people who call their brown horses bay? Oh wait... that was me...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Glynnis said:


> Yes, from what I understood when I was looking at registering was that APHA has to have at least one Paint parent while the other can be only be either registered quarter horse or thoroughbred. Pinto, for lack of a better phrase, is colour, with at least one registered parent, no distinction as to which registry they're from (at least Canadian Pinto Association). If this was already said above, I apologize. There are a lot of posts here and I might have missed it. :-?


My boy can't even be registered with the APtA because he's half draft. He can't be registered with the Spotted Draft registry because neither of his parents were a spotted draft. Even though both his parents were registered (sire with APHA and dam with Canadian Percheron registry), the only thing he could maybe be registered as is an American Warmblood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

Come move to Australia, Drafty! Pintos and Combined Broken Coloured would both take him, as well as possibly Percheron Sporthorse and depending on his type MAYBE Warmbloods.

My Anglo Arab gelding is eligible for CBC because he has 3 small belly splashes [though they are only visible if you're underneath him] and undeniable sabino traits to his socks and stripe. Mum's pony is eligible because she has a partly blue eye, and strong splash/sabino characteristics - as well as being eligible for Buckskin and Dilute registry, though with Dilutes she's only eligible for Broken Coloured Dilute [and Buckskin is sketchy because they're supposed to have two brown eyes, though her sire is reg with Buckskins and he has a small patch of blue in one eye as well]. If we knew her dam's registration status and name, she might be eligible for Arabian Derivative as well - IF she meets minimum percentage.

My TB filly is almost certainly sabino as well, with 3 stockings which are all higher on one side than the other, and face white that is very symmetrical and centred.

I seem to attract the sabinos. Possibly because I have a thing for horses with lots of chrome?


----------



## FrostedLilly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My boy can't even be registered with the APtA because he's half draft. He can't be registered with the Spotted Draft registry because neither of his parents were a spotted draft. Even though both his parents were registered (sire with APHA and dam with Canadian Percheron registry), the only thing he could maybe be registered as is an American Warmblood.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting. CptHA allows drafts, light horses and ponies.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've checked all the registries he might potentially have been eligible for with his ancestry and coloring and the AWS is the only that will take him. Not that it matters. Registering doesn't make him a better horse. It also doesn't change the fact that he's a pinto, not a paint. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Exxxactly!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Because Paint is a breed registry. Just like how the AQHA won't allow draft horse breeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Mango, if you're saying that to me, I know that already. My point was more for the person who was having a cow over their definition of paint versus pinto as compared to the ACTUAL definition of paint versus pinto.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Drafty, yeah...I was going to add the the cowyness, but decided to throw that random bit in there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy

Any kind of white ticking being called "roaning." And roan Clydesdales - there's no such thing!


----------



## Goosey

Im not sure if its been mentioned yet because I scanned through posts quickly....But Seal Brown horses being called "Black"! Or even just BROWN horses sometimes being called black! That one is my ultimate pet peeve.


----------



## Ponies

When I had a friend over st the barn she asked what color my horse was and I said palomino. The girl in the stall over interrupted and said 'no. Palomino is a breed.' 
So. Your dun is a breed now too?


----------



## SunnyDraco

New_image said:


> Black horse, must be a stallion.


Okay, coming to the thread late... But people aren't the only ones that can make that mistake. Decades ago, a mare my mom bred was only exposed to the same black stallion twice. Had 2 beautiful babies, and the mare became my oldest sister's horse. It drove my sister crazy that every time her mare saw a black horse she was acting like she was in raging heat. So then she went stallion shopping and refused to look at any black stallions, bred her mare to a grey stallion and after that, the mare wasn't focused on finding a black horse, she was interested in finding boys of any color :lol:


----------



## Bridgertrot

Ponies said:


> When I had a friend over st the barn she asked what color my horse was and I said palomino. The girl in the stall over interrupted and said 'no. Palomino is a breed.'
> So. Your dun is a breed now too?


That makes me want to ask them "what color is my palomino then?" Must not be palomino cause that's a "breed".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonyPainter

LOL fun thread!

Palomino is a COLOR, not a breed.
A good horse never comes in a bad color!


----------



## smokinindigoblue

Omygoodness everyone is like what's your horses color oh ya know a grulla paint a what is that a gray ... No no its not honestly its a subcategory of dun I usually say this quite firmly and then they either walk up to my mare and me and say what a pretty girl or back away slowly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twp

I hate, when people call a Light Grey horse "White" lol.


----------



## Nightside

I've got a new one! Someone coming by looked out into the pasture, and said, boy, you sure like white horses!

...You mean the black pintos, sorrel pinto, grey, and gold cream champagne? Yep, I sure do like my white horses. Didn't really annoy me but I got a laugh out of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

i know people call my horse hampton alight black and is soooo annoying


----------



## MangoRoX87

Isn't light black....considered gray? Lol


When I was younger, I thought blue roan X red roan would make a purple roan XD I mean, a bay roan is kindaaa purply lookin! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank

MangoRoX87 said:


> Isn't light black....considered gray? Lol
> 
> 
> When I was younger, I thought blue roan X red roan would make a purple roan XD I mean, a bay roan is kindaaa purply lookin! Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think Brown roans are called "purple roans" so you could be right sometimes xD


----------



## DrumRunner

THE SATIN GENE!! The is NO such thing! Just because your horse is shiney does NOT mean it's special and has a supa cool gene!! So let me breed the crap out of it because it's so special! and it's wittle shiney foal shall sell for sooo much because it's special too.. Even if it's a conformation train wreck, dumb as a box of rocks, and has the attitude of Chelsea Handler during her menstrual cycle.


----------



## MangoRoX87

:rofl: lol SAY WHAAAA?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

Lol That is how I feel about that situation..


----------



## MangoRoX87

Today I saw somebody post on facebook about their "black bay"....it was obviously a brown. But no. Their horse was rare. And probably farted rainbows.


----------



## Viciousbliss

Calling my grulla girl a dun, hate hate hate that!


----------



## EliRose

Viciousbliss said:


> Calling my grulla girl a dun, hate hate hate that!


Well . . . grullos are black duns, so . . .


----------



## smrobs

Viciousbliss said:


> Calling my grulla girl a dun, hate hate hate that!


They are right, though. A grullo is a dun gene on a black horse so, technically, they should be called a black dun since that's how the rest of the duns are labeled; red dun, bay dun, buckskin dun (dunskin), palomino dun (dunalino).


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Viciousbliss said:


> Calling my grulla girl a dun, hate hate hate that!


If she really is grulla then she is a dun. Dun is a dilution gene it can be on many bases in your case dun on black.


----------



## Blue Smoke

Calling greys blue roans... I can see where it would get confusing if horse is roan with a grey gene though. Or if horse is registered as a blue roan and didn't start going grey until after papers were sent in. So I don't make too much of a fuss. Its easier to suggest color testing than argue, then they at least know...


----------



## stevenson

albinos have pink eyes and pink skin, . My neighbor had a white horse , very light blue eyes , pink skin, and his eyes had a pinky tint to them , He was called an Albino because of the pink skin and pinky tinted eyes, that guy Had to have shade! 
I have a Fjord , she is buckskin color, but there is not bucksin in Fjord, brown duns I was told by the Fjord registration.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

stevenson said:


> albinos have pink eyes and pink skin, . My neighbor had a white horse , very light blue eyes , pink skin, and his eyes had a pinky tint to them , He was called an Albino because of the pink skin and pinky tinted eyes, that guy Had to have shade!
> I have a Fjord , she is buckskin color, but there is not bucksin in Fjord, brown duns I was told by the Fjord registration.


There is no such thing as albinism in horses there are horses that can be white or almost completely white. What your describing sounds like probably a cremello or dominant white. I own a horse that is almost completely white but he is neither grey or a double dilute he is a max sabino.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Smoke

This is the only instance where I believe "tri color" can be used fittingly... Otherwise, its just a bay paint/pinto and NOT a tri colored paint.









or 









Both chimeras


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

^^^^^^
Agreed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> There is no such thing as albinism in horses there are horses that can be white or almost completely white. What your describing sounds like probably a cremello or dominant white.


I'd lean towards dominant white if he was that sensitive to the sun. My cremello doesn't need any extra protection in the summer except for his nose (and that only because he has a blaze)


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

verona1016 said:


> I'd lean towards dominant white if he was that sensitive to the sun. My cremello doesn't need any extra protection in the summer except for his nose (and that only because he has a blaze)


Probably Pepper needs a lot of sunblock especially on his face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

